# need simple label software program



## sydneylanier (Sep 26, 2009)

I want an simple software program to make labels for use on wine bottles.  

I used to use Word (office edition) 1998 (with numerous upgrades).  I was advised by the Microsoft Word people that because of how I was using the program (home use/not work) I'd be better off with their less expensive and simpler version of word available as their "home and student edition".   This Home and Office version (mac 2008) works fine for everything EXCEPT label making. It is a nightmare. I've been touch with Microsoft about the editing problem: I am unable to create a page of identical labels.  It is impossible to create a complete label and copy and paste it to the next label.  I am advised there is no solution.  Hence, my need for a new program.

Specifically, this is what I want to do:

Make a page of color labels (Avery 8164), all identical with text and photos from my iphoto file.  I normally save the pic as a tiff file (vs. jpg) on the desktop and then import it to the label. 

I don't need anything sophisticated like photoshop.  Just something simple to make pretty labels for use on our homebrew/homemade wine bottles.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 8, 2009)

Remember, simple will not equal pretty when it comes to wine labels. You should get them printed and applied professionally. I assume you own a winery? Quality is especially important for your brand to shine - don't trust it to low quality labels.


----------



## rubaiyat (Oct 20, 2009)

Natobasso he did say Homemade/homebrew.

Pages could do the job.

Also Labels and Addresses.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 20, 2009)

rubaiyat said:


> Natobasso he did say Homemade/homebrew.
> 
> Pages could do the job.
> 
> Also Labels and Addresses.



Um, no, he said:

"wine bottles"


----------



## lbj (Oct 20, 2009)

sydneylanier said:


> Just something simple to make pretty labels for use on our homebrew/homemade wine bottles.



Actually, s/he said both...


----------



## rubaiyat (Oct 25, 2009)

I love how people just read what they want to read and ignore everything else.

Wine bottles seems to be a prerequisite to have something to affix the labels to. 

How that became a full blown winery in Natobasso's imagination, heaven knows.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 25, 2009)

rubaiyat said:


> How that became a full blown winery in Natobasso's imagination, heaven knows.



Um, yeah, great post there. I love how people jump on posts and say nothing at all constructive. -1, broh.


----------



## rubaiyat (Oct 25, 2009)

Good you have time for self reflection, "bro".


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe it's time to help the OP with the question
Avery has free software for making labels, and (amazingly enough) works with their label formats....
http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Te...nnel=3980ac83ae70a110VgnVCM1000002118140aRCRD

I expect this will be great for use with your own wine...


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 27, 2009)

I used to use Dyno with a Dyno label printer but it was about as buggy as this







or this


----------

